# émbolo



## Queen

Hola qué tal muchachos, les pido una ayudita ya que estoy haciendo una traducción de español a inglés pero no sé cómo se traduce esta palabrita:

"Embolo"   forma parte de una bureta!!!

Les agradezco mucho, gracias


----------



## Moritzchen

No sé lo que es una bureta, pero un émbolo puede ser  "piston" o "plunger".


----------



## Queen

Gracias te agradezco muchisimo la ayuda!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, pero qué es una bureta?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Bureta es un tubo largo que sirve para dosificar sustancias, pero mejor échale una mirada a este link:

Bureta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*

Lo que no sabía es que la bureta tenía un émbolo. ¿No será el menisco?

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yo exportaba repuestos de motocicletas muchos años a los paises
hispanoamericanos. La palabra " embolos" es correcta para "pistones"
en ingles. Pero, alli la gente dice " pistones", y anillos de piston(piston
ring sets ).  Pero, "embolos" se escribiran en los documentos 
oficiales.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola de nuevo,

Émbolo: embolus.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Moritzchen

Entonces la bureta es un tipo de jeringa, serïa "plunger" en ese caso.


----------



## Mate

Émbolo es, en efecto, plunger. 
Las buretas no son jeringas sino tubos graduados que sirven para medir volúmenes de líquidos con precisión.  
Menisco es la parte superior del líquido en cuestión. Se llama menisco porque adopta una forma cóncava hacia arriba.
Por último, nunca vi una bureta con émbolo. Las buretas que conozco funcionan por gravedad.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Quizá por émbolo se tome a la burbuja de aire que está sobre el nivel del líquido, separado de éste justamente en la línea que forma el menisco. Pero en fin, son muchas elucubraciones.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## ORL

Es *é*mbolo, atención!


----------



## EliTrans

Entonces el émbolo de una jeringa (instrumento médico) en inglés sería "plunger"?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Benzene

EliTrans said:


> Entonces el émbolo de una jeringa (instrumento médico) en inglés sería "plunger"?
> 
> _Gracias de antemano!_


_Sugiero: "émbolo de la jeringa" = "syringe plunger." 


Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## EliTrans

Thanks Benzene!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mate said:


> Émbolo es, en efecto, plunger.
> Las buretas no son jeringas sino tubos graduados que sirven para medir volúmenes de líquidos con precisión.
> Menisco es la parte superior del líquido en cuestión. Se llama menisco porque adopta una forma cóncava hacia arriba.
> Por último, nunca vi una bureta con émbolo. Las buretas que conozco funcionan por gravedad.


Coincido, me llama la atención lo de "émbolo" en una bureta. Las buretas, al menos las que conozco, tienen una llave o robinete que es la que regula y permite el descenso del líquido.


----------

